

What is a college education really worth?   - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/what-is-a-college-education-really-worth/2011/06/02/AGzIO4HH_print.html

======
webbruce
I just finished school and I can tell you what's worth it. Anything computer
based/technical like CS, anything engineering or anything business like IT,
accounting, marketing or finance.

